# driver for acer prisa 310p scanner



## aparna (Feb 6, 2008)

Hai,
Can anybody help me.. I have an old scanner with me. Name: Acer prisa 310p. But i dont have the driver to install. If anybody can help...pls pls help me...
Thanks and regs
Aparna Gopinath:


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

aparna said:


> Hai,
> Can anybody help me.. I have an old scanner with me. Name: Acer prisa 310p. But i dont have the driver to install. If anybody can help...pls pls help me...
> Thanks and regs
> Aparna Gopinath:


From the Benq Site (formerly Acer) here are your drivers:

ftp://12.145.38.159/scanner/drivers/parallel/mirascanv3424p_bqa.zip - - File Size = 8.3 MB

HTH

Bill


----------



## aparna (Feb 6, 2008)

Dear team
Thank u very much for ur support...
with rgs
Aparna

Hello team
I download the file and instal but it didnt works in my system. It works in the first time but after restarting the mechine it didnt work.. Can u help me pls
with regs
Aparna

hai,
I already request u that i have an acer prisa 310p scanner without driver...
You told me to instal mirascan driver and i do it.. but system didnt accept bcz the eppscanner doesnt digtly signed.. Why this error msg came???? cand anybody help me..pls.....
with regs 
Aparna


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post back to the original thread instaead of starting a new one 
threads merged


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Driver issue*



aparna said:


> hai,
> I already request u that i have an acer prisa 310p scanner without driver...
> You told me to instal mirascan driver and i do it.. but system didnt accept bcz the eppscanner doesnt digtly signed.. Why this error msg came???? cand anybody help me..pls.....
> with regs
> Aparna


This link might help you some. It deals with the current problem you are having with these drivers:

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/...ver-installation-dialog-prompt-in-windows-xp/

HTH

Bill


----------



## aparna (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you very much for ur right guidence
Aparna

hai, 
i am using windows xp and having problem with my scanner. printer name is acer 310 prisa. but in control pannnel it is showing flatbed scanner_13 and when trying to scan a pict the error msg " The scanning software couldnot be found".
can u help me pls 
regs
Aparna


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

aparna said:


> Thank you very much for ur right guidence
> Aparna


Just let us know if it works for you? Then you can mark this thread *[SOLVED]* hopefully.

Bill


----------



## aparna (Feb 6, 2008)

*scanner*

Hello team
I have a scanner acer Prisa 310 p. Its working properly but the problem is that it displays parllel lines in the entire sheet..what is the issue and how can i solve it. i am attaching a sample test page here.. Pls chk it and give me an advice as early....
with rgs
Aparna


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: scanner*



aparna said:


> Hello team
> I have a scanner acer Prisa 310 p. Its working properly but the problem is that it displays parllel lines in the entire sheet..what is the issue and how can i solve it. i am attaching a sample test page here.. Pls chk it and give me an advice as early....
> with rgs
> Aparna


First thing are these artifacts in all scanned images or just a few?

Try some glossy magazine pages and see if it's a reflection problem. Don't forget to tell the scanner that you are scanning a glossy page, or you'll generate some more false images.

HTH

Bill


----------



## samady (Feb 7, 2012)

aparna said:


> Hai,
> Can anybody help me.. I have an old scanner with me. Name: Acer prisa 310p. But i dont have the driver to install. If anybody can help...pls pls help me...
> Thanks and regs
> Aparna Gopinath:


very goooooooooooooooood


----------



## samady (Feb 7, 2012)

hi thank you


----------

